# Garnett to be locker room voice in Saunder's absence



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> MINNEAPOLIS — Flip Saunders brought Kevin Garnett back home to help turn a young, impressionable Minnesota Timberwolves roster into a group that can pull the franchise out of a decade of futility.
> 
> Now that Saunders is on leave from the team while battling cancer, Garnett's return has never been more important.
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/2015/news/09/28/timberwolves-garnett/index.html?ls=iref:nbahpts


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I never really understood the "KG is a great leader" crowd. 

In Boston where he was lauded as an amazing leader Pierce was there as was Ray Allen. 

In New Jersey he kept quiet while a team fell apart. 

If I'm looking for someone to teach my kids how to play basketball, KG is right up there. But if I'm looking for a guy for these kids to emulate? He's at the very bottom of the list.


----------

